# Transfert photo Mac-iPad



## Louis58180 (9 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, connaissez vous un moyen simple (sans passer par iTunes) de transférer des photos d'un Mac vers un iPad ? Merci


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2014)

Par iCloud, non ?


----------



## Louis58180 (9 Avril 2014)

J'y pensais, mais sans la wifi il y'a moyen ?


----------



## flamingo98039 (9 Avril 2014)

C'est ce que je fais tout le temps, je crée un nouveau flux de photos via. iCloud dans Aperture et c'est ok.

Je trouve ça beaucoup + simple 


Sans connexion internet pas possible...


----------



## Louis58180 (9 Avril 2014)

Bon bah si il y'a pas d'autres choix, merci bien à vous


----------



## LukeSkywalker (9 Avril 2014)

Par AirDrop peut-être?


----------



## USB09 (13 Avril 2014)

Via bonjour. Mais il vous faut 2 choses :
. Une application pour recevoir tel iFiles, Files App
. Safari , Cyberduck une application pour envoyer. 

dans tous les cas ça passe par le Wifi (accès au réseau )
Certaines applications permettent de piocher directement dans un ordinateur (filebrowser). 

Par internet, vous avez Dropbox. Vous trouverez des app comme Foliozo qui se contente d'aspirer le contenu de son dossier sur Dropbox. C'est pratique si on est très pressé.


----------



## lineakd (13 Avril 2014)

@louis58180, si itunes est installé sur le mac, te servir de l'app goodreaderusb sur osx, de l'application goodreader sur ta tablette et que celle-ci soit connectée à ton ordi en usb.
Tu ouvres iphoto et goodreaderusb sur ton osx. Sélectionne les images dans iphoto ou dans finder que tu veux puis il ne reste plus les glisser dans "documents" ou "download" de goodreaderusb.


----------



## USB09 (14 Avril 2014)

Vous pouvez aussi vous envoyer des photos par iMessage


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2014)

Photo Manager Pro iapp sur iPad permet d'accéder à ses dossiers via Safari sur le Mac. Liaison Wifi et si pas de Réseau Wifi, on en créée un à partir du Mac.


----------



## Louis58180 (15 Avril 2014)

Merci bien à vous tous


----------



## mikebrant (15 Avril 2014)

Photosync transfert de Mac OS à iOS et inversement.


----------



## Eric2590 (1 Mai 2014)

Essayez "Instashare", ça va super bien et simple d'utilisation. 
Cordialement.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (1 Mai 2014)

Une appli qui s'appelle transfer pro semble être faite pour ça.


----------



## gmaa (2 Mai 2014)

Juste un "petit" souci...
J'ai dans instashare une application (.ipa).
Comment la glisser et la faire apparaître dans les applis du "bureau" de l'ipad?

C'est sûrement "idiot" mais je trouve pas...


----------



## CBi (2 Mai 2014)

La glisser dans iTunes puis Sync de l'iPad ? 
Mais si c'est une app provenant d'un compte tiers, elle va refuser de fonctionner sans le mot de passe de ce compte.


----------



## adixya (22 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai une question sur les photos synchronisées depuis itunes.
Il n'y a qu'un seul niveau de dossiers sur ipad ? Pas moyen de créer des sous dossiers ?
En effet, sur window, j'ai une arborescence à 2 niveaux pour le moment, mais je viens de découvrir que le dossier qui contenait des sous dossiers sur Windows, une fois sur ipad,  contient toutes les photos des sous dossiers mélangées. Ouiiiiin, pourquoi est ce que la gestion des photos est aussi rigide sur ios ????


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2014)

@adixya, tu aurais du ouvrir un autre sujet de discussion car celui-ci, est une discussion sur le transfert de photo entre un mac et une tablette.
Sinon, tu peux essayer les apps photosync ou photo manager pro.


----------



## ninap (22 Juin 2014)

Je me sers de dropbox. 
J'exporte mes photos de mon mac sur mon compte dropbox. Et je recupere celles qui me plaisent sur mon ipad par le biais de l'app.
L'avantage : c'est aussi un moyen de sauvegarde.


----------



## gmaa (22 Juin 2014)

+1 J'utilise aussi ce moyen.
En long voyage ça m'a permis aussi de "soulager" un iphone...


----------



## adixya (23 Juin 2014)

Moi pour l'export, j'utilise flickr.
Par contre, j'aimerais éviter l'utilisation d'une application d'un développeur tiers, car en général, ces applications ne font qu'une partie de ce que je veux faire. Et à cause du sandboxing, c'est vite limité.
Ou alors vous connaissez une appli qui est jolie, qui permet de visualiser les photos aussi joliment et confortablement que l'appli photos original, qui permet de faire du tri, y compris dans des sous dossiers un peu de traitement graphique et qui permet de tout exporter tel quel vers le pc. 

Peut être faudrait-il que je me lance dans la programmation sur ios pour avoir enfin ce que je veux lol


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2014)

utilise iCloud  très facile pour le transfert et la sauvegarde de tes photos


----------



## gmaa (23 Juin 2014)

Tu peux aussi les "benner" sur une carte SD avec le connecteur Cartes.


----------



## adixya (23 Juin 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> utilise iCloud  très facile pour le transfert et la sauvegarde de tes photos




J'utilise la fonction d'iCloud de flux de photo et de flux partagé, mais ça ne résoud pas spécialement mon problème. Le flux de photo efface les photos de plus de 30 jours. Quant aux flux partagés, il compresse les photos il me semble.

Qu'entends-tu, du coup, par "utiliser icloud", jura ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




gmaa a dit:


> Tu peux aussi les "benner" sur une carte SD avec le connecteur Cartes.




Ok, mais je ne pense pas que ça convienne, je vois bien la bidouille, mais ça ne correspond pas à mon idée d'utilisation de l'iPad.
Je pense qu'un jour je me programmerai ma propre appli lol


----------



## LukeSkywalker (24 Juin 2014)

Ios 8 résoudra tous les problèmes de stockage photo et vidéo puisque iCloud sera illimité pour ces types de fichiers.


----------



## gmaa (24 Juin 2014)

Tu peux passer par une carte SD avec le kit de connection iPad.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4101?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US


----------



## adixya (25 Juin 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Ios 8 résoudra tous les problèmes de stockage photo et vidéo puisque iCloud sera illimité pour ces types de fichiers.




Il me semble que ce sera 2 ou 3 euros par mois pour 20 go de stockage, non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




gmaa a dit:


> Tu peux passer par une carte SD avec le kit de connection iPad.
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4101?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US




Ah oui ? Cette méthode permet de conserver une arborescence sur ipad ? 
Et d'autre part, peut on vider le contenu de l'iPad vers carte sd sur le même principe ?


----------



## gmaa (25 Juin 2014)

J'utilise le transfert par carte SD mais je n'ai pas cherché à conserver (ou non) l'arborescence.

Pour le transfert iPad <--> Mac, j'ai utilisé DropBox.


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2014)

@adixya, si ta tablette n'est pas jailbreakée, oublie la carte sd.


			
				adixya a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors vous connaissez une appli qui est jolie, qui permet de  visualiser les photos aussi joliment et confortablement que l'appli  photos original, qui permet de faire du tri, y compris dans des sous  dossiers un peu de traitement graphique et qui permet de tout exporter  tel quel vers le pc.


En utilisant deux apps (et encore dépend du traitement graphique que tu veux ainsi que sur quel fichier) mais une seule, je ne connais pas ou peut-être avec les logiciels et les apps d'adobe mais je n'ai pas d'expérience sur celles-ci.


----------



## adixya (25 Juin 2014)

Ah ok merci !
Quand je saurai programmer sous ios et que j'aurai fait une belle appli, je vous la donnerai gratuitement pour vous remercier &#128516;


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2014)

@adixya, tout travail mérite salaire!
Si ta futur app me convient, je l'achèterai avec plaisir.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (25 Juin 2014)

Le stockage des photos ne sera pas pris en compte dans le quota iCloud, uniquement les apps et fichiers seront pris en compte.


----------



## adixya (26 Juin 2014)

Oui en dessous de 5 Go c'est gratuit après ce sera 1 euro par mois pour 20 go il me semble. En tout état de cause ça rentrera bel et bien dans le quota icloud, a moins que tu me donnes une source qui prouve que le stockage de photos sera illimité sur ios8...


----------



## gmaa (26 Juin 2014)

+1, *InstaShare*, est aussi un outil que j'utilise.

Il semble que les fils se "mélangent"...


----------

